# Pawleys Island Reef 2/17



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

went out this morning to pawleys island reed today, only thing we got was a bunch of dogfish, caught them all on white grubs dipped in menaden oil, it was nice for the morning and the wind picked up this afternoon. first time i actually found the reef cones, i was suprised how the depth finder picked them up so distinckly
nice day to get out and :fishing:


----------

